# Players needed in 34639 (Land O Lakes, north of Tampa/FL)



## azhrei_fje

Hey folks.  I'm pretty happy with the group that I'm running through RttToEE, except...  We have been cut down to just 3 players (1 man, 2 women).  We are all long-time gamers, ages range from 25 to 45, non-smokers and, for the most part, non-drinkers (although I don't mind having a beer on an evening when I'm planning particularly wicked attacks on the players  and some of the players do indulge outside of game time).  I've been playing off-and-on since 1978 and I have a reputation for deviousness -- what's good for the PCs is good for the NPCs, so my players know that my modules are not going to be a cakewalk.

If you can commit to a Sunday afternoon once or twice a month, both you and your clone are cordially invited!   (Oh, and we like to plan ahead at least a couple weeks, so if you're someone who likes to wait until the night before the game hoping that something better comes along to fill your schedule (!) you need not apply!)

Basically, RttToEE requires at least 4 characters so the current group is actually running 6 in case a PC dies and a player needs another PC to play for the rest of the session.  (There have been 8 deaths so far and the PCs have gone from level 4 to level 9.  )  We run RttToEE updated to 3.5E using resources on the web (via boards here at ENworld and at ZansForCans -- although the Zans site appears to be dead ).

The ideal candidate is not a "rules lawyer", prefers hack-n-slash with just a little character development (at least, as far as the RttToEE module goes!), and will keep their character sheet up to date with a copy to the DM -- we use DMGenie to manage our game and PCs and we use MapTool for tabletop mapping over a network.  If you meet two or more of the above, we're probably a good match for each other!

If you're interested, drop me an email and we can chat more about particulars!


----------



## azhrei_fje

*Bump*

We're still looking for players...


----------



## DaveMage

If you were about 60 miles more north I could do it, but 2 hours to drive is a bit much.

Sounds fun though!


----------



## azhrei_fje

Thanks, Dave.  You're right about driving for 2 hours, of course.

But I drive to JAX a few times a year and I can do that in 3h20m.  Gainesville should be about 1h30m, give or take a few minutes.  I'm driving to JAX again in August, so I'll pay more attention to the timing.

That's still a very long drive, though.   Would it matter if our gaming session were longer?  We usually play a 4-hour session, but I think some of us are hankering for a longer game day; maybe 6 or 7 hours?  Just thinking out loud...


----------



## DaveMage

I could not do it with the regularity that I'd want to.

Adding 3-4 hours of driving time/session would be too much to do on any sort of regular basis.       (Especially with gas prices where they are - it'd be around $40-$50 in gas (1 tank) per trip.    )

However, I am playing Lotto tonight, so if that pans out...you never know.


----------



## gamer_girl69

So how did the Lotto go, Dave?  I'm one of the members of Azhrei's merry little crew, and I'm helping him encourage you to come try a session or two out.  We'll be on our best behavior, I promise...   

Carol


----------



## DaveMage

Strangely, I did not win.

I don't understand it.  The guy who sold me the tickets even said "good luck!"  I thought for sure that meant I'd win.  

Stupid odds....


What you guys need to do is move to Ocala (or better yet, Gainesville) and then we can play without a problem!


----------



## gamer_girl69

Same thing happened to me when I bought a Holiday Millionaire Raffle ticket last December.  The guy who sold it to me wished me good luck, and I walked away clutching what I thought was a winning ticket.   Alas, I'm still poor....  And still trying to recruit people for our campaign!


----------



## azhrei_fje

And being darn persistent about it, too!  Not that I can fault you for that, especially since it's for my personal benefit!

(Hi, Carol. )


----------



## DaveMage

Best of luck to both of you!

I know how hard it is to find good players (and those who will consistently show up).  

If my circumstances should ever change, I'll let you know.


----------



## azhrei_fje

Just a note that we are once again trolling the waters around Tampa Bay (Land O Lakes, to be precise) looking for fish.

Err, that wasn't a very good analogy.  So let's just say that we are short a few players and looking for any and all who would like to check us out.  And we'll check you out, too.


----------



## azhrei_fje

*Bump*

It's been a couple of weeks and no nibbles.  Should I take that to mean that all of the Tampa Bay area gamers are happy with their current World of Warcraft games?


----------



## DaveMage

*jedi mind trick*

"Move North"

/jedi mind trick.


----------



## DethStruck

What is the game group looking like now? I'm always on the lookout for other players... though I'm not sure about my availability.


----------



## azhrei_fje

We're on hold right now.  I lost some players, so it's down to just myself (GM) and one player.   So we're in heavy need of warm bodies!

I've considered going online with the game.  I play in a Tuesday night game and a Thursday night game (using MapTool) and one or two of those players had expressed an interest, but I'd really like to keep it face-to-face as much as possible.

@DaveMage: would you be interested in the online game?  If so, I can review how that would work and then you can decide if it fits your schedule.  It would probably still be on Sunday afternoon/evening...


----------



## DethStruck

I'm also just in the process of starting a game with my nephew and anybody else I can subdue into playing...

What type of game do you like running?


----------



## DaveMage

azhrei_fje said:
			
		

> @DaveMage: would you be interested in the online game?  If so, I can review how that would work and then you can decide if it fits your schedule.  It would probably still be on Sunday afternoon/evening...




I've never played online before, but I would like to hear more if you decide to go that route.  

Sundays are probably fine (until the NFL starts up again).

You can post here or e-mail me at my username at aol.com.  (E-mail is probably best.)


----------



## azhrei_fje

DethStruck said:
			
		

> I'm also just in the process of starting a game with my nephew and anybody else I can subdue into playing...
> 
> What type of game do you like running?



Right now we're doing RttToEE.  It's a core-only game, although I let one of the previous players bring in the Radiant Servant PrC, primarily because of how much undead influence there is in the module.

We have some house rules that are documented on my private forum.  Because the module is so deadly, _raise dead_ is half-price and PCs get a _wish_ when their players have a birthday.   There are others, of course...


----------



## azhrei_fje

DaveMage said:
			
		

> I've never played online before, but I would like to hear more if you decide to go that route.



Yeah, I'm pretty new to it as well.  And only as a player so far.



> Sundays are probably fine (until the NFL starts up again).
> 
> You can post here or e-mail me at my username at aol.com.  (E-mail is probably best.)



I'll probably ping your email address and add it to my contact list for later...


----------



## gamer_girl69

I keep asking people I know if they would like to play, but so far I'm not having any luck, either. Eventually I will prevail... nobody can withstand my charm forever.   I've had a blast playing in this group for over 2 years, and am bummed things are stalled out at the moment.

On a side note,DethStruk, what are the details of your game? When, where, which campaign, etc...   I'm playing in another campaign right now, but the DM is being stationed in AZ soon and the group is breaking up, so I'm on the lookout for  another group to join.

If you're still looking for players, it's easier to reach me at carol6988@yahoo.com.  

Vive la D&D!!!!!!
Carol


----------



## Vanadel

*Hmmm...*

Well, I'm in Lakeland, about an hour away, a bit of a drive.  However, if you get the game running again, I'd be interested.  Sounds a lot of fun and it would be nice to get into another game and meet some new folks.  I've run one on alternating Sundays for the past six years, but haven't gotten to play (long-term) for quite some time.  Your style sounds like what I look for in a game as well. 

The online possibility is intriguing too, although I have NO experience in that.  PM me (or post) if you get back up and running...I will do my darnedest to work something out.

Have a great one!


----------



## azhrei_fje

Vanadel,

Thanks for the interest.   You're right about Lakeland...  I just did a training gig over there last week and from the downtown area to my house is 50.5 miles and about an hour drive time, depending on traffic.

In the past these forums have helped find players, but not lately.   I probably ought to hit some of the other sites, too.  I think I'll do that tonight...


----------



## azhrei_fje

*Bump*

It's been a couple of months, but not much activity here. 

I'm playing in two online games (Tuesday and Thursday nights), but I'd really like to get RttToEE going again so that the party can triumph and rid the Multiverse of bad guys (or die trying -- that's more likely! ).


----------



## robsenworldaccount

Hi,
You guys playing 4th ed?  

Looking to play some d+d, and it would be about an hr drive or so, but if it means playing some d+d im down


----------



## azhrei_fje

Sorry, no.  It's a 3.5E conversion of a module originally written for 3.0E by Monte Cook (author of the 3E DMG).  The conversion itself is already done, so there aren't any on-the-fly changes. 

I mentioned above that I'm thinking of taking this game digital.  I might have some other players interested in that, too.  Since gamer_girl69 lives nearby, she would probably come here to play face-to-face and you'd be welcome to do the same.  Then another two or three players would be remote using VoIP and MapTool.

Depending on where you are in Sarasota, your travel time would be from 45 minutes to over an hour.  It takes me about 35 minutes to get to the Tampa airport, (door-to-door) and I drive pretty fast. 

Let me know what you think!


----------



## azhrei_fje

*Up and running -- going online*

I've found some more players.  Unfortunately, Gamer_Girl69 has shipped to Iraq (our thoughts and prayers go with you, Girl!).  So I have two players who live locally and will be driving to the game, and one player joining us from California (we're in the Tampa Bay area of Florida) via MapTool and Ventrilo.

Our next game session will be Sunday, March 22nd at noon EDT.  We'll probably play for about 6-8 hours.  It'll be our first full session since the new group got together, so the ending time is actually unknown.  If you can make those hours and can be available on MapTool and Ventrilo, we'd love to have you.  There are currently 6 PCs in the group and only 3 players so I have... um, let me see...  (6... 5... 4...) Okay, I have "3" positions open.



You can PM or email me here.  There is some information about this campaign in the first couple of posts and elsewhere in the thread, so please read through the relevant ones.  Thanks!


----------



## mr0bunghole

azhrei, I sent you an email using the email option on your profile page - I'm not sure if it went through. I'm interested in joining your game.


----------



## azhrei_fje

mr0bunghole said:


> azhrei, I sent you an email using the email option on your profile page - I'm not sure if it went through. I'm interested in joining your game.



Thanks!

That means for now, the group is full.  If one of the new players doesn't work out (I have three news ones so far), I'll bump this post again.


----------



## DaveMage

azhrei_fje said:


> I've found some more players.  Unfortunately, Gamer_Girl69 has shipped to Iraq (our thoughts and prayers go with you, Girl!).  So I have two players who live locally and will be driving to the game, and one player joining us from California (we're in the Tampa Bay area of Florida) via MapTool and Ventrilo.





azhrei - I'll be interested to hear how it goes with the player in California.  If it works for you, maybe I'll join a future game of yours if the stars align properly.


----------



## azhrei_fje

Hey, Dave.

We've had two sessions so far.  For the first session I had two local players (Ed and Tiffany) and one remote (I was expecting a second remote player).

For the second session, I had one local player and three remote.  (It was known in advance that Tiffany wouldn't make it.)

I've been playing an online game on Tuesday nights since last September or so, alternating the GM job every 4-5 weeks.  So in addition to having been a GM for close to 3 decades (ouch!) I have some recent experience with gaming online.  So far this game is going pretty good.  I need to figure out some voip issues, but I've got some ideas to solve that.

I'll post again after another 3-4 sessions.


----------



## azhrei_fje

We've had a few more sessions now.  Tiffany had to miss a couple (work-related stuff) but she's back.  So that gives us 3 local, 2 remote.

So far the online sessions have worked pretty well.  I'm much more familiar with MapTool than with Vent (the Vent client on the Mac is pretty basic) but I think I have the voip issues solved.  Basically, I was running Vent both on a Windows laptop with condensor mic and on my Mac with a condensor mic.  But that meant my voice went to the Vent server, then came back in and was played over the local speakers (for the players) about a half-second later -- very disconcerting!  I now have the Windows Vent connection set to mute my voice and that seems to have fixed all of our issues.

One of the players' new laptop didn't like my wireless network for some reason.  I still don't know why, but something we did under Vista got it working so I'm not going to touch it to try to figure out what setting we changed!  (His laptop could connect to the router, but his machine never received a DHCP lease.  Weird.)

We're using *lmarkus*' campaign framework from the RPTools forums because he has created a bunch of macros to manage a lot of the encounter details (combat, skill checks, saving throws, and so on).  Combined with *IMarvinTPA*'s database of monsters that can generate MapTool tokens on-the-fly from data in the SRD (!) the MapTool experience has been quite streamlined of late...

(I consider 5 players to be a full group, so I won't be accepting new players at the moment.  But if you want me to keep track of your interest, post a reply here and as openings come up I'll pull from this thread.)


----------



## solientious

I am looking to join a Pazio/Pathfinder gaming group in the Tampa(ish) Florida area. I am available to play Saturday or Sunday.  If so please email at solientious@hotmail.com 

I have been playing Dnd for the last 26 year and usually I follow along with the current editions.  Unfortunately I don't feel like 4th edition, I doesn't meet my particular gaming style. If you are reading this and are a fan of 4th edition please don’t take this as an insult. I just feel that 4th went in a different direction from gaming style that I prefer.


----------

